# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Wie zitiere ich aus einem Bild den Text

## Heribert

*Ist im Forum ein Artikel einer Zeitschrift im Bildformat eingestellt wird Zitieren schwierig*

Deshalb habe ich eine kleine Anleitung zusammen geschustert um auch Textpassagen aus Bilddateien zitieren zu können.

Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Heribert, 
Ich war schon von Deinem medizinischem Wissen sehr beeindruckt und jetzt entpuppst Du Dich noch als Computerfreak. Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt. Das Programm ist sehr hilfreich auch für andere Anwendungen, und ich werde mir dies gleich herunterladen.

Gruß Knut.

----------

